
What learning tools/ strategies do you use alongside Anki? - takizawa11
I find that Anki flashcards can only take me so far in learning computer programming.  For me, Anki helps with retention, but not necessarily in connecting the dots.  What other learning tools or strategies do you use alongside Anki?
======
lethologica
I'm a fan of using the Feynman Technique[0]

I find I tend to ask myself a lot of questions while going through this
process that helps me to link the dots. It also highlights weak points in my
understanding.

[0][https://fs.blog/2012/04/feynman-
technique/](https://fs.blog/2012/04/feynman-technique/)

~~~
thepete2
Oh yes, I'm trying to combine this with spaced repetition to keep what I've
learned.

------
yasp
The twenty rules of formulating knowledge is a good article about effective
Anki strategies
[https://www.supermemo.com/en/archives1990-2015/articles/20ru...](https://www.supermemo.com/en/archives1990-2015/articles/20rules)

I also like the image occlusion and incremental reading plugins

------
1123581321
Writing presentations or articles really helps. You can used spaced repetition
to check your ability to explain something.

